# Bequemer "Chefsessel" um die 200 Euro?



## DerKabelbinder (25. November 2016)

*Hallo zusammen,*

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem _ergonomischen_ Bürostuhl / Chefsessel, der nicht nur_ langlebig-bequem_, sondern auch für _größere und schmalere Personen _geeignet sein soll.

Bisher hatte ich eigentlich fast ausschließlich solche "Topstar-Gurken" aus dem Möbelhaus, bei denen man spätestens nach einem Jahr auf Pressholz sitzt. Derzeit ist es irgendein No-Name, den ich notdürftig mit einem Sitzkisten aufgepolstert habe 

Ansich bin ich mittlerweile auch dazu bereit, um die 200 Euro für einen Stuhl auszugeben, wenn es sich von der Haltbarkeit des Komforts her denn tatsächlich lohnt. Gäbe es da eventuell sogar Modelle mit annehmbar günstigen Einzelteilen, sodass man bei Bedarf z.B. eine Sitzfläche austauschen könnte?
Lohnt es sich, sich im Gaming-Bereich umzusehen (in Richtung DX Racer) oder zahlt man dort nur den üblichen Aufschlag?
Gibt es im Office-Bereich unter Umständen bessere Angebote?

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps und Empfehlungen sehr freuen 

LG,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## JackA (25. November 2016)

So einen hab ich zum Geburtstag bekommen. Den kann ich nur empfehlen. Racing Chefsessel Burostuhl Drehstuhl Sportsitz Burosessel Schreibtischstuhl  | eBay


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. November 2016)

Wie siehts da mit der Haltbarkeit aus? 
Es wäre mir schon recht wichtig, dass er sich nicht so schnell absitzt.


----------



## claster17 (25. November 2016)

Wohnst du in der Nähe von Kassel? Wenn ja, kannst du bei NeedforSeat vorbeischauen und probesitzen. Ich hab letztes Jahr dort einen Rückläufer (Maxnomic Dominator Black) für 250€ statt 300€ mitgenommen. Bis jetzt konnte ich keinerlei Abnutzungserscheinungen feststellen (sieht immer noch aus wie neu) und generell mag ich Stühle/Sitze, in denen ich nur sehr wenig bis gar nicht herumrutschen kann. Diese Sportsitzbauform und verstellbare Armstützen kann ich wirklich empfehlen.
Bei DXRacer nervt mich, dass das Fußkreuz aus Kunststoff ist. Preislich liegen die aber um 200€ auf Amazon.
Wahrscheinlich gibt es vergleichbares für weniger Geld.


----------



## ThoSta (26. November 2016)

Ich würde ganz generell von Kunstledersesseln Abstand nehmen weil die einfach nicht so haltbar sind sondern nach echtem Leder, was bei unter 200 nicht so leicht ist, oder Stoff suchen. 
Ich habe mir auf ebay einen Versee Montreal für ca 130 geschossen (die versteigern jede Woche ein paar davon). Echtes Leder für den Preis ist natürlich Top aber wenn du da jeden Tag 8h drauf sitzt zum Arbeiten ist er wohl nicht das richtige da zu wenig Möglichkeiten zum Einstellen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. November 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen! 

@*claster17*:
Leider nicht.
Hab mir auch schon ein paar angesehen (also online). Bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher, wie die sich im Vergleich zu anderen Marken in dem Preisbereich so schlagen. Auch speziell zu denen, die eben nicht explizit als Gaming Chair vermarktet werden 

@*ThoSta*:
Danke für den Tipp!
Mit Kunstleder habe ich auch eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Da ich nicht weit über die 200 hinausgehen möchte, wäre Stoff unter Umständen die bessere Wahl.

Mal schauen, was sich noch so finden lässt


----------



## Evandure (26. November 2016)

Also von den "Racing Gaming LED Stühlen" würde ich unbedingt Abstand nehmen. Der Preis den man zahlt, spiegelt sich nicht in der Qualität. Auch ergonomisch gesehen sind die Dinger nicht sehr gut. Fahr einfach mal zum nächsten Büroausstatter und lass dich da beraten. Oft haben die auch Hausmarken, welche zu einem recht günstigen Preis gute Qualität bieten ~300€. Ich bin allerdings gleich eine Stufe höher gegangen und habe mir einen Interstuhl in Volllederausstattung gekauft (699€ was dafür noch günstig ist, online kostet der Sthul über 1000€)


----------



## JackA (26. November 2016)

Also ich hab auf der Arbeit einen 500 Euro Stuhl aus Stoff mit Bandscheibenunterstützung und zu Hause seit August diesen "günstigen" Kunstleder Racing Stuhl.
Vom bequemen Sitzen her, nehmen sich beide kaum was, die Bandscheibenunterstützung finde ich beim Racing-Stuhl mit dem Kissen besser. Probleme mit dem Kunstleder habe ich auch nicht, außerdem kann man das nicht pauschal sagen. Ich hatte schon Echtleder, was nach einem Kratzer völlig ruiniert war und ich habe Kunstleder, was seit 5+ Jahren noch aussieht wie neu.
Da du extra nach Stoff fragst: DX Racer1, Burostuhl, Gaming Stuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Gaming chair, Gestell Nylon, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm, Stoffbezug schwarz / rot: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt
Man sieht eh schon vom Aussehen her, dass er 1zu1 das selbe Modell wie o.g. ist, nur mit anderem Bezug.


----------



## Maqama (26. November 2016)

Ich hatte mir damals auch ein DXRacer für ~300€ besorgt mit Kunstleder.
Das dürfte mittlerweile schon 3-4 Jahre her sein.

Ich kann zum Kunstleder nur gutes berichten.
Es sieht noch aus wie neu, abgesehen von etwas Staub, welchen ich mal wieder abwischen könnte.
Man muss es überhaupt nicht pflegen, anders als echtes Leder.

Der Stuhl ist nicht durchgesessen, lediglich etwas "eingesessen" im hinteren Bereich, aber das ist ganz normal.
Ich würde mir den Stuhl immer wieder kaufen, Welten besser als der 100€ Ikea Ramsch.

In jedem Fall würde ich wieer Kunstleder nehmen und kein Stoff, allein wegen der Optik und der Langlebigkeit.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. November 2016)

Bei einigen "Gaming"-Stühlen sind die Ähnlichkeiten wirklich kaum von  der Hand zu weisen. Aus einigen Reviews geht auch hervor, dass man  qualitativ keine großen Unterschiede erwarten sollte.
Lediglich No-Name Kopien können da wohl schonmal aus der Reihe tanzen.  Ist aber auch nicht immer wirklich nachvollziehbar. Man kann sich eben  nur an Erfahrungsberichten orientieren, die oftmals natürlich auch  gesponsort werden.

Kunstleder ist halt so einige Sache. Mein letzter Möbelhaus-Stuhl mit  Kunstleder hat sich nach einem halben Jahr schon angefangen aufzulösen.  Nach und nach ist das Material dann immer weiter aufgeplatzt, klebte  dann leider auch schnell in Fetzen an Haut und Kleidung fest.  Andererseits hat mich auch gestört, dass sich das Material im Sommer  relativ schnell aufheizt und klebt. Keine Ahnung, ob die teureren Gaming-Stühle  da etwas besser sind.

Habe mich mittlerweile auch schonmal ein wenig umgesehen.
Die Maxnomics scheinen zwar  ganz hochwertig, andererseits aber auch  sehr überteuert zu sein. Bei DXRacer sind im Schnitt auch nicht  bedeutend günstiger.
Nach ein wenig Recherche bzw. Ausschlussverfahren bin ich jetzt bei folgenden Kandidaten gelandet:

 DX Racer 1 (F-Serie):
in schwarz für rund 210 Euro, mit Stoffbezug

AKRacing K7012:
in schwarz für rund 240 Euro, mit Stoffbezug

Vertagear SL2000:
in schwarz / schwarz-weiß (auch sehr schick) für rund 250 Euro, mit Kunstlederbezug

Insgesamt zieht es mich äußerlich am meisten zum Vertagear. Unter  anderem, da die Sitzfläche dort seitlich nicht so aufgebockt wurde. Ich  weiß nämlich noch nicht, wie gut ich mit dieser Muschelform wirklich  zurechtkomme. Da ich (mitunter auch aufgrund der Unbequemlichkeit) auf  meinem aktuellen Stuhl eigentlich sehr oft herumruschte und auch  schonmal ein Bein überschlage, käme mir das Design am ehesten entgegen.  Einziger nennenswerter Nachteil wäre womöglich das Kunstleder, wo ich  natürlich nicht weiß, die langlebig und komfortabel es wirklich ist.  Andererseits sehen mir die Stoffbezüge des DXRacers bzw. AKRacings aber  auch nicht unbedingt sehr "atmungsaktiv" aus. Ist dann auch die Frage,  wie die mit Feuchtigkeit umgehen...

Hat zufällig schonmal wer Erfahrungen mit den genannten Stühlen machen können?

*Edit:*

Was ich noch zum Thema "Stoff" gefunden habe:



> Occasional clean-up is needed to maintain the chair, but  unfortunately,  the AKRacing AK-K7012 Gaming Chair is a lot more  difficult to clean than  I expected. PU leather is naturally easier to  clean since the surface  is non porous and doesn’t absorb spilled  liquids. It would be enough to  use just a damp cloth to remove dirt and  debris, but that’s not the case  with the AK-K7012.
> I needed to have my chair washed by a carpet  cleaning company, as I  just couldn’t handle the job myself. Not to  mention that the chair  needed a whole day of staying in the sun to be  fully dry.


AKRacing K7012 Gaming Chair Review | GamerChairs.uk

Damit wäre ich also wieder auf der Seite von Kunstleder. An weiteren Optionen gäbe es hier noch:

AKRacing Octane
in schwarz/orange für rund 260 Euro (schon grenzwertig)

Diverse Alpha Gamers:
Orion für knapp 200, Hydra für knapp 170, Vega für 190, Pulse für 180

Die Alpha Gamers wären aufgrund des geringeren Preises vielleicht eine  Überlegung Wert. Weiß aber nicht, ob die innen gefedert und vollständig  mit Schaumstoff gefüllt sind. Die Maße scheinen bei allen  übereinzustimmen, nur das Design variiert.

Rückenlehne Alpha Gamers: ~82cm (laut Hersteller)
Rückenlehne: Vertagear SL2000: ~91cm (laut Caseking)

Die rund 91cm wären ein weiterer Pluspunkt für den Vertagear.
Scheint fast so, als hätte ich meinen Stuhl gefunden


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. November 2016)

- Doppelpost, bitte löschen! -


----------



## Maqama (26. November 2016)

Ich kann wirklich nur von meinen Erfahrungen mit Kunstleder sprechen.

Wir hatten auch mal so einen 80€ Ikea Stuhl mit Kunstleder auf der Sitzfläche.
Dieses war auch noch 2 Jahren kaputt.

Bei meinen aber noch super, ist wohl Qualitativ besser.
Ich habe mal ein Foto meines DXRacer drangehängt. (etwas dreckig  )
Alter wie gesagt um die 4 Jahre.

Das Kunstleder ist in einem super Zustand, trotz ausgiebiger Nutzung.
Es sei aber dazu gesagt, dass ich nur 65kg wiege.
Der Stuhl musste also keine 100kg Person aushalten.

Bei den Preisen kauf dir auf keinen Fall einen Stuhl mit Stoff.
Da wirst du auf Dauer nicht glücklich mit.

Gib ein paar Euronen mehr aus und gönn dir einen von denen:

MAXNOMIC(R) DOMINATOR BLACK online kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R)
MAXNOMIC(R) CLASSIC PRO online kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R)
MAXNOMIC(R) PRO-CHIEF TBE online kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. November 2016)

Danke für die Anregung!

Habe mich auch schonmal bei Maxnomic umgesehen. Irgendwie kommen die mir aber schon recht teuer vor.
Nach der Auswahlhilfe sollte ich in meinem Format (ebenfalls Leichtgewicht, aber um die 1.90 groß) einen Office & Comfort Large nehmen. Die fangen aber auch direkt wieder bei 450 Euro an... das ist dann doch zu viel des Guten.


----------



## claster17 (26. November 2016)

Entschuldigt, dass ich wieder NeedforSeat erwähne, aber auf deren Seite ist eine ansehnliche Bilderreihe, was einen bei einem zu billigen Stuhl, wie sie zuhauf auf in der Bucht zu finden sind, erwarten kann.
MAXNOMIC(R) vs. NONAME | NEEDforSEAT(R)



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Nach der Auswahlhilfe sollte ich in meinem Format (ebenfalls Leichtgewicht, aber um die 1.90 groß) einen Office & Comfort Large nehmen. Die fangen aber auch direkt wieder bei 450 Euro an... das ist dann doch zu viel des Guten.



Dann bist du wohl leider zu groß für die meisten Maxnomic Produkte. Mit meinen 1,80 passen die perfekt.
Bin gespannt, was du zum Vertagear sagst, falls du ihn bestellen solltest.


----------



## Maqama (26. November 2016)

Dann wäre so einer perfekt:
MAXNOMIC(R) COMMANDER S III online kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R)

Du kannst natürlich jetzt auf den Preis achten, und in 2 Jahren ist der billige womöglich kaputt.
Oder gleich mehr investieren und ein hochwertiges Produkt kaufen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. November 2016)

claster17 schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, dass ich wieder NeedforSeat erwähne, aber auf deren Seite ist eine ansehnliche Bilderreihe, was einem bei einem zu billigen Stuhl erwarten kann.
> MAXNOMIC(R) vs. NONAME | NEEDforSEAT(R)


Hab ich mir schon angesehen.
Allerdings sagt das nicht viel aus,  so lange man fairerweise nicht noch die anderen Hersteller danebenhält 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder zum DXRacer (günstige F-Serie) aus einem Erfahrungsbericht auf hardwarezone.com:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die scheinen mir vom Aufbau her doch recht ähnlich zu sein.

Würde gerne mal einen Vertagear daneben sehen 



Maqama schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich jetzt auf den Preis achten, und in 2 Jahren ist der billige womöglich kaputt.
> Oder gleich mehr investieren und ein hochwertiges Produkt kaufen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Aufpreis 1:1 in Qualität bzw. Langlebigkeit ummünzen lässt.

Einigen Stimmen zufolge werden die Stühle auch alle von einer geringen Zahl von OEMs in China gefertigt, die sogar direkt nebeneinander liegen, wobei sich die Standards - mit Ausnahme der äußeren Materialien - wohl auch nicht groß unterscheiden.

Mehr als 250 Euro kann und will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben :/


----------



## Maqama (26. November 2016)

Ja die DXRacer und Maxnomic sind sehr ähnlich, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die in China aus dem gleichen Werk kommen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. November 2016)

Ich glaub, viel nehmen die sich wirklich nicht.
Der Preis scheint wohl noch am ehesten von der Größe (je mehr Material, desto teurer natürlich), der Wahl des Materials (in der Preisspanne meist nur Kunstleder), den Vorkehrungen zur Stabilität (bei mir ja nicht das Problem) und der Marke abhängig zu sein.

Werde letzten Endes vermutlich den SL2000 in schwarz oder schwarz-weiß nehmen. Der gefällt mir optisch bisher am besten 

VERTAGEAR SL2000 - Mein erster Gaming Stuhl - YouTube


----------



## Rwk (27. November 2016)

Topstar-Gurken ? Also wenn du nur 100€ zahlst bekommst du von jedem Hersteller eine Gurke serviert.
Ergonomisch sind diese Racingstühle jedenfalls nicht besonders...
Den Widerstand der Rückenlehne solltest du einstellen können, um für deine Größe und Gewicht den perfekten Gegendruck zu finden.
Wenn du dich zurücklehnst und sich die Sitzfläche ganz starr mitbewegt, ist das ein schlechtes Zeichen und eine Synchronmechanik fehlt.
Die Rückenlehne sollte mehr Spielraum haben als die Sitzfläche, damit du deinen Rücken freier bewegen kannst. 
Wenn du nämlich permanent wie ein L geformt im Stuhl sitzt, ist das schlecht für die Bandschieben und die Durchblutung.
Schlechter durchblutet ermüdest du schneller und deine Konzentratrion sinkt früher - das soll gut zum zocken sein ?

Diese Liegeposition ist auch eher als Gimmick anzusehen, weil ja deine Beine dabei gar nicht mit hochfahren.
Für diesen Zweck gibts spezielle, ausbalancierte Liegestühle...

Wenn du dein Geld richtig anlegen willst sei dir unbedingt empfohlen, einmal loszuziehen und lokale Geschäfte zu besuchen, wo du viele verschiedene Stühle ausprobieren kannst. Dabei wirst du bestimmt große Unterschiede feststellen und auch den richtigen Stuhl für dich finden.
Wie der Stuhl aussieht sollte dir eigentlich egal sein, es geht um ein gutes Sitzgefühl und vor allem eine aufrechte Sitzhaltung, die unterstützt werden muß. Für 250€ wirds aber schwer einen ergonomischen zu finden. Es lohnt sich aber wirklich da auch mehr zu investieren.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. November 2016)

Es muss ja auch nicht zwingend irgendein "Gaming"- oder "Racing"-Stuhl sein. Das Angebot ist dort nur entsprechend groß, genau wie der "Rückhalt" der Community. Wenn man sich ein wenig umsieht, finden sich in den nicht-kommerziellen Beiträgen aber auch viele Zweifel an der Preis-Leistung, die sicher nicht ganz unangebracht sind.

Die Frage wäre aber: kriege ich für <300 Euro etwas deutlich Besseres?
Natürlich gibt es einige Gründe, die dafür sprächen, mehr auszugeben. Aber versuch mal, einen Normalsterblichen dafür zu begeistern, 400 Euro oder gar mehr für einen Bürostuhl auszugeben ^^
Das ist schon eine ordentliche Stange Geld, die auch nicht jeder mal eben so locker machen kann.


----------



## Rwk (27. November 2016)

Hehe, ein Normalsterblicher gibt auch eigentlich keine 400€ für eine Grafikkarte aus...
Computerspieler haben eben andere Prioritäten.
Will die Racingstühle auch gar nicht schlechtreden, wer vorher einen billigen Stuhl hatte, für den ist es schon ein super Upgrade.
Aber wer was ergonomisches sucht, ist mit denen falsch beraten.
Problem ist auch das gerade jüngere Spieler noch gar keine Beschwerden mit dem Rücken haben und daher auch keine hohen Ansprüche an den Stuhl stellen. 

Ist schwer zu sagen wieviel Geld du brauchst, die Auswahl ist riesig und auch preiswerte Stühle können für dich schon eine perfekte Einstellung bezüglich Widerstand der Lehne und Synchronmechanik aufweisen, deswegen wäre es ratsam, erstmal ganz viele Modelle auszuprobieren.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. November 2016)

*AW: Bequemer &quot;Chefsessel&quot; um die 200 Euro?*

Ja, ich habe befürchtet, dass der Vergleich kommt ^^
Das ist dann nochmal eine ganz andere Baustelle 

Denke auch, dass der Sprung vom Pressholz auf einen Racing-Chair für die meisten erstmal angenehm (genug) ist. In meinem Fall habe ich dann aber natürlich noch die Umstände, dass ich recht groß und zugleich schlank bin, obendrein auch noch viel am Rechner arbeite und freizeitlich auch zocke. Da kommen schon einige Stunden pro Tag zusammen. Wäre also gar nicht mal so verkehrt, sich in der ergonomischen Kategorie umzusehen. Wie viel ich da investiere, mache ich vor allem von der Haltbarkeit abhängig. Wenn ein entsprechender Stuhl z.B. 5 Jahre (oder gar mehr) mitmacht, evtl. sogar Teile zum Austausch verfügbar sind, dann wäre das natürlich super. Von dem, was ich überblickhaft so auf den Seiten einiger Möbelhäuser (in dem Fall Raum Düsseldorf) mitbekommen habe, gehts da aber erst bei Ende 300 / Anfang 400 Euro los...
Wenn ich etwas umdisponiere und sich das Ganze auf lange Frist dann auch wirklich lohnt, dann würde ich drüber nachdenken. Werde mich aber wohl besser erst mal vor Ort beraten lassen und auch probesitzen. Vielleicht findet sich ja auch ein gut erhaltenes Vorführmodell oder ein günstiger Rückläufer


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Dezember 2016)

Hallo nochmal zusammen,

ich wollte nur kurz über meine weiteren Erfahrungen mit dem Thema "Bürostuhl" berichten.
Undzwar war ich vor kurzem in einem lokalen Office-Outlet, bei dem es schomal einige interessante Stühle zum Probesitzen gab. Das Personal war zwar nicht sonderlich ansprechbar, geschweige denn fachkompetent. Konnte aber dennoch schonzwei Kandidaten ausmachen, die mir fürs erste ganz gut gefallen haben. Undzwar war das zum einen ein neuer *Dauphin Shape Mesh* und zum anderen ein gebrauchter *König & Neurath Tensa*. Vom Komfort bzw. rein der Polsterung her war keiner der beiden wirklich überragend. Andererseits hatten sie aber immerhin sämtliche Verstellmöglichkeiten, um die Ergonomie den eigenen Bedürfnissen anzupassen. Die große Enttäuschung waren dann aber natürlich die Preise. Für den neuen Dauphin wollte der Händler rund 510 Euro, für den gebrauchten K&N knapp 400 Euro. Und dabei war Letzterer nichtmal in sonderlich gutem Zustand. Bei dem Vorführmodell war vermutlich schon die Feder defekt, da sich die Höhe nicht mehr verstellen ließ. Mit gerade mal 6 Monaten Garantie und deutlichen Gebrauchtspuren war mir das einfach zu heikel.

Bin dann hingegangen und habe mich auf Grundlage dieser Erfahrung erstmal online erkundigt. Der Dauphin geht in der Vollausstattung (inkl. Mwst.) tatsächlich nur für um die 500 Euro weg. Allerdings gibt es auch noch den günstigeren *Economy 2*, der äußerlich lediglich ohne Polster seitens der Lumbalstütze daherkommt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es hinsichtlich des Sitzpolsters noch Unterschiede gibt, aber ansonsten kann man den Stuhl auch ganz normal mit den selben Features konfigurieren. Bei diversen Online-Händlern kriegt man den *Economy 2 mit Mesh* (Netzrücken) bspw. schon zwischen 400 und 450 Euro, einschließlich stufenlos verstell- bzw. arretierbarer 3D-Synchronmechanik, 3F-Armlehnen, höherer Feder (45-65cm), Sitztiefenverstellung und (höhenverstellbarer) Lumbalstütze. (Das ist ganz nebenbei natürlich auch ein Umfang, den einem anscheinend keiner der gängigen Gaming-Chairs bieten kann.)

Den gleichen Stuhl gibt es mit vereinfachter Mechanik, undzwar der "Syncro-Permanent-Balance" auch noch für ein paar Euro günstiger. Da bin ich mir insgesamt aber noch etwas unsicher, wie bequem und gesundheitlich "förderlich" die einzelnen Varianten wirklich sind. Außer dem üblichen PR-Geblubber und einigen Borschüren finden sich nämlich kaum Infos, wie gut diese Mechaniken praktisch wirklich sind 
Die 3D-Mechanik (mit einer zusätzlichen Neigbarkeit nach vorne/hinten/links/recht) wird auch oft mit der Phrase "bewegtes Sitzen" umworben, wobei der Stuhl den flexiblen Wechsel der Haltung unterstützen soll. Bei der Syncro-Permanent-Mechanik handelt es sich wohl eher um die Synchronmechanik im herkömmlichen Sinne, mit einer Kopplung von Rückenlehne und Sitz sowie einstellbarem Gegendruck.

Da ich leider keinen Laden in der Nähe habe, wo ich beide Modelle probesitzen kann, muss ich mich wohl auf die Theorie stützen. Ich tendiere derzeit zum leichten Aufpreis mit 3D-Mechanik und zusätzlicher Arretierbarkeit in der Null-Stellung...

Bei den *Dauphin Shape Meshs* scheint man soweit jedenfalls eine gute Konfigurierbarkeit, Verfügbarkeit und auch einen (noch) annehmbaren Preis zu haben. Ansonsten habe ich von Dauphin noch den *my-self mesh* gefunden, welcher nochmal ein Stück günstiger ist und mit QS+ Mechanik (Syncro-Quickshift Plus) daherkommt. Auch hier finden sich wieder nur grobe Umschreibungen, die mehr oder weniger nur die Funktionsweise der Synchronmechanik umfassen. Ansonsten bietet der Stuhl aber die gleichen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. Alternativen wären vielleicht noch diverse Interstuhls, z.B. der* EVERYis1 142E* oder *146E*. Da bin ich dann auch wieder bei einem ähnlichen Preisniveau. Ebenfalls wieder in der Vollausstattung mit ("einfacher") Synchronmechanik etc.

Habe mir auch mal eine kleine Excel-Tabelle mit ein paar Modellen gemacht, wie - mehr oder weniger - infrage kämen:
Burostuhl - Google Tabellen
(Angaben ohne Gewähr, im Zweifelsfall nochmalige Recherche empfohlen)

In der Gesamtbilanz neige ich vom Preis gegenüber dem Umfang her eigentlich immernoch am ehesten zum *Shape Mesh Economy 2*. Preislich wäre der *my-self* sogar nochmal etwas attraktiver. Die Unterschiede scheinen ansich auch nicht groß zu sein. Bei Lowe-Ergo gibt es diverse PDFs (A / B), laut denen der Economy ein 4cm dickes Polster mit 55 kg/ m³ Schaumdichte hätte, wohingegen der my-self ein 5,5cm dickes Polster mit 65 kg/ m³ Dichte haben soll. Rein vom Sitzkomfort her könnte das doch sogar für den my-self sprechen, oder nicht? Von den Features her wäre das einzige (deutliche) Manko ansonsten lediglich die Mechanik (QS+ anstatt von 3D). Da fällt es mir z.Z. schwer, die Unterschiede richtig einzuschätzen :/


Mal schauen, was sich noch so ergibt...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bequemer &quot;Chefsessel&quot; um die 200 Euro?*

- Doppelpost, bitte löschen -


----------



## Rwk (12. Dezember 2016)

Sind leider stolze Preise für ergonomische Stühle, aber dafür holst du dir auch ein richtig sinnvolles Stück Peripherie ins Haus.
Was nutzt schon der tollste PC, wenn du nach einer Stunde Arbeit daran schon Beschwerden im Rücken hast...
Bei den genannten Modellen würde mir persönlich eine Kopfstütze fehlen, ist aber Geschmacksache.
So eine 3D Mechanik wirst du am Computer vermutlich nicht brauchen, also dass sich der Stuhl auch seitlich neigen lässt.
Bei der Schaumdichte bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie aussagekräftig die Werte sind - 1m³ steht ja bestimmt nicht für die Tragfähigkeit des Materials, sondern für das Gewicht in der Produktion.
Da kommt es vermutlich eher darauf an, welches Material bei der Herstellung verwendet wird.
Schau mal bei dem Wilkhahn On, der hat ein so dünnes Polster, das muß ja trotzdem noch bequem sein auf Dauer...
Sieht aber schon gut aus deine Auswahl !
Das Geld ist ganz sicher besser investiert als bei so einer Racing-Bananenschale.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Dezember 2016)

Hey, danke für die Antwort! 

Mit dem höheren Preis habe ich mich mittlerweile abgefunden. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn, jetzt wieder 200 Euro für einen billigen Holz-Sitz mit klapperiger Federung auszugeben.

Bei der Kopfstütze bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich diese wirklich brauche bzw. ob sie bei längerer Sitzdauer auch wirklich zu gebrauchen ist. Hab bis dato eigentlich erstmal nur auf die Höhe der Rückenlehne geachtet. Da ist es auch schon schwer genug, was passendes zu finden 
Wenn, dann sollte es auf jeden Fall eine sein, die man sehr gut verstellen kann. Und das würde vermutlich wieder das Budget sprengen.

Habe am Wochenende auch mal eine Mail an Dauphin bezüglich der Unterschiede der Meshs geschrieben und folgende Antwort bekommen:

"_Shape mesh Economy2        Standardsitz ohne seitliche Polsternähte
Shape mesh                Premiumsitz mit seitliche Polsternähte
Zum Thema Sitzkomfort würde ich Ihnen hier den Shape Mesh empfehlen, da  die dort verfügbaren Mechaniken individueller an den eigenen Körper  angepasst werden können._"

Angeblich soll sich da erstmal nur der Sitz unterscheiden, wobei der Mesh (non-economy) wohl noch seitliche Nähe haben soll.  Auch keine Ahnung, was der "Premiumsitz" da noch beinhalten soll 
Ansonsten soll wie zu erwarten natürlich die 3D-Mechanik von Vorteil sein. Ob ich die wirklich brauche, kann ich ohne längere Sitzprobe am heimischen Schreibtisch natürlich nicht sagen. Die Technik scheint wohl auch relativ neu und wissenschaftlich - hinsichtlich der gesundheitlichen Förderlichkeit des "bewegten Sitzens" - noch nicht handfest belegt zu sein. Interessant wäre hier wenn, dann nicht nur die seitliche Neigung um -6°, sondern natürlich auch die nach vorn um -8°. Da muss also nichts zusätzlich verstellt werden, wenn man sich einmal nach vorne beugt und der Sitz der Bewegung folgen soll.
Bei "Syncro-Quickshift" (das wäre dann die günstigere Variante; siehe z.B. Dauphin my-self mesh) scheint man man laut Broschüre neben der  üblichen Verstellbarkeit des Rückenlehnengegendrucks nur eine feste, dreistufige Sitzneigeverstellung  um -1°/-3,5°/-6° zu haben. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kommt der Sitz im Normalzustand hier also nur auf die Nullstellung und kann sich ohne manuelle Verstellung nicht weiter nach vorne neigen.
Ob ich die flexiblere Beweglichkeit der 3D-Mechanik für meine Zwecke  wirklich brauche? Keine Ahnung...
Gibt ansonsten auch noch die "Syncro-Activ-Balance", die ein Mittelding aus beiden zu sein scheint. Die hat nach vorne hin nämlich eine automatische Neigbarkeit von bis zu -12° und ist auch stufenlos arretierbar. Und dann auch noch die "Syncro-Tension"-Mechanik ohne Neigung nach vorne, usw. usw...
Bei der Pluralität der (im Einzelnen wohl nicht weit voneinander abweichenden) Mechaniken hat man sich wirklich keiner Kreativität gescheut 
Dauphin Mechaniken - Übersicht

Wenn ich das soweit jedenfalls mal überblicke, dann wäre ich mit den gewünschen Features bei folgender Konstellation:
- *Dauphin my-self Mesh* (Quickshift-Plus): ca. 430 Euro
- *Dauphin Shape Economy 2 Mesh* (3D-Balance; 0°/-6° arretierbar): ca. 455 Euro
- *Dauphin Shape Economy 2 Mesh* (3D-Balance): ca. 430 Euro

Ein normaler Mesh (mit gepolsterter Lumbalstütze und den oben genannten Polsternähten) wäre nicht mehr drin, da 500 Euro aufwärts. Ansonsten sind die Preisdifferenzen aber wirklich nicht sehr groß. Hätte vielleicht noch einen der Interstuhls (EVERYis1) hinzugezogen. Aber die haben mir vom Design und der Sitzhöhe (max. 53cm) her noch nicht so ganz zugesagt. 

Würde dann vielleicht sogar gleich den Shape Economy 2 für 455 Euro nehmen. Mit dem hätte ich dann nämlich die 3D-Mechanik sowie die optionale Möglichkeit, das Ganze in beiden Achsen zu fixieren, falls mir das Gewippe dann doch irgendwann noch mal auf den Senkel gehen sollte 

Es sei denn, es kommen noch fundamentale Einwände oder ganz andere Vorschläge, die man sich hier noch zu Gemüte führen sollte


----------



## Unplayable (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe einen DXRacer und bin damit super zufrieden. Meinen gab es im Angebot für 210€. Das Design muss einem natürlich gefallen


----------

